# I need recipe ideas...



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Being daddy day care that I am now, it has become my responsibility for dinners and suppers. Using up my vast wealth of knowledge of cooking, and the Boss is tired of grilled ham and cheese....

I made a pork loin in the crock pot, and they was a hit. Anyone got any favorite recipes they'd like to share? Keep in mind, cock pot is my favorite cooking device as u can throw something in, bundle up Short Stack and head to farm. Neither of us like super spicy stuff, but am open to ideas. Thanks peoples!

And we had grits for breakfast... Dawg....


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

Chuck roast, can of Coke, salt and pepper, with whatever vegetables and potatoes you like in a crock pot on low for about 8 hours. My wife doesn't like potatoes but she'll eat them that way and the meat is usually so tender it will fall apart with a fork.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

While that MIGHT work, I don't suggest the it.....the bed is too hard to move. 

73, Mark


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I actually enjoy cooking. I just suck at it. And one of my older brothers is a sous chef in the Cities.....


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Tonight will be "Fried food Friday"

Deep fried talipia
coat with flour
then dip in a mixture of (1) egg and a slug of milk-enough milk to make it soak into the floured fish
Then coat the floured/egged fish into bread crumbs

or beer batter. Flour and spices with enough beer in it to make it about like thin pancake batter

If doing the bread-crumbs one, also do some "string cheese" the same way. I cut the string cheese stick in half. Home made Cheese stix..very good. Pizza sauce or spaghetti sauce for dippin

French fries

if using real taters, I cut them pretty thin cause I like them crispier. It speeds up the frying process to use left over baked taters for french fries or microwave the cut (uncooked) taters for a bit to heat them up and start to release their moisture.

If doing the beer batter fish, any left over batter is GREAT on the fries, but I thin down the batter for the fries.

If no fries, Home-made mac n cheese is a simple starch

Boil elbow mac until done, drain and put back in pot. Add a glug of milk, a blob of butter and some chunked-up velveeta cheese. Keep after stirring it until cheese if melted. MIGHT hafta put some heat back to it, but the remaining heat from cooking the noodles will melt the cheese.

Garlic bread... lightly butter some hoggie buns, hot dog buns, or raglur bread. Get ur skillet fairly warm and "fry" the buns or bread like you already do for your grilled cheese. Sprinkle garlic ...not garlic salt unless you like salty...I don't

For full disclosure, I do most of the cooking and enjoy it. She does the dishes...we both think the OTHER got the worst end of the deal...works for us.

73, Mark


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Karen got this from one of her co workers a few yrs ago.Pretty easy to make.

Sausage,potato,cabbage Skillet

1lb seasoned sausage

3-4 potatos

1/2 a small cabage

Brown the sausage in a large skillet (chicken fryer pan i think they call them)

Slice the potatos into the pan

slice some cabage into it

Cover and stir until tatters are done.

Pretty east and only have 1 dirty pan.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Simple pot roast (chuck, round, pork butt, etc. Onion, carrots, celery, meat, season well. Use some beer, coffee, or wine for liquid. Strain stock. Can thicken for gravy. Leave as is (after removing fat) for jus.

Have as roast dinner with mash and gravy.

Cool leftovers. Slice and sautee for roast dip aus jus. No sauce, add sw seasonings make it tacos or fajitas. Add bbq for easy bbq sandwich. Heat up and use meat in stir fry.

Many many different meals can come from one roast. All different.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not workie in crock pot, but I make both a mean meatloaf and salisbury steak.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sausage bread. Easy with frozen bread dough, some sausage and cheese.

Thaw dough. Roll out. Fill with cooked sausage and cheese. Roll up. Bake til done.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

One my younguns used to like, fairly easy......

1lb ground beef
1pkg Lipton veggie soup mix (dry)
2 eggs
1cup rice (5 min) 
1 beer
1tsp chili powder
2 cans stewed tomatoes

I jiffy bread or cornbread pkg

In sauce pan bring to boil beer, stewed tomatoes......reduce and add chili powder, cover

Muddle together GB/soup/rice/ eggs and form into balls about 1/4lb
Drop balls into sauce pan and cover, cook for approx 30 min add h20 if necessary but shouldn't be.....
Remove from pan when done, thicken mixture with about a tablespoon of starch and spoon over and serve over jiffy bread or corn bread

Hope I didn't leave anything out....ain't fixd it in a month of Sunday's, but my younguns (and me)always like it, very easy


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Yum,yum sometimes substitute chicken for the ground beef,works great in crock pot!


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Mom had a simple recipe that was and filling she called it shells.

Ingredients 1/2 a box of medium shells 1/2 stick of butter 1 can tomato soup Campbell's always tasted best to me.

fill pot with water bring to boil add 1/2 box of shell cook till tender, drain away water melt butter in the bottom of the pain add cooked

shells mix with the melted butter then add the whole can of tomato soup stir all together then serve simple good tasting and filling.

Need to feed more double everything


----------



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

Crock Pot Pulled Pork:

Take a Boston Butt (bone in or out) and place into crock pot. Fill with water covering at least 3/4 of the meat. Cook on high for about 8 hours. The last 30 mins. to an hour drain water and pull apart with forks. Once pulled add favorite BBQ sauce and let it cook the last 30 mins or so.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't forget breakfast for dinner. McNasty finally figured they can sell it and make more money. Eggs, pancakes, sausage, bacon, omelettes, etc... All cheap, quick, and easy.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

My family loves "beer butt chicken" . There's a frame ya set a can (or 1/2 can) of beer in then set the chicken over the rack in like a roasting pan. Put an onion or 'tater in the neck hole of the bird, then 'taters, onions, carrots, etc. around the chicken. Seal with tin foil over the pan like a tent, & bake till done. Moist, tender, & good.

Hadn't thought about it, but wonder if it would work in the crock pot, just pour a beer over it?

OH YEA,



> Boil elbow mac until done, drain and put back in pot. Add a glug of milk, a blob of butter and some chunked-up velveeta cheese. Keep after stirring it until cheese if melted. MIGHT hafta put some heat back to it, but the remaining heat from cooking the noodles will melt the cheese


an egg or 2 mixed in with the butter & other stuff makes it a little richer !


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Easy Chili

1 lb burger
1 can chili Magic
1 can tomato sauce.

Not from scratch but simple,easy and good.And fast to make.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't forget shrimp. Here are a few ways:


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Supper tonight is

Took a chunk of cured ham. Put in cast iron pot (with a lid) and put in a cup or so of water. Put liberal amount of honey and some brown sugar on top of ham. I (but you don't like spicy, so may not want to) put some red pepper flakes into the water and not on top of the ham. Put on range for a few minutes to get the water/pot hot, then moved to the top of the wood stove and let it simmer all day.

Put a jar of corn and ½ stick of butter and couple of table spoons of sugar in small cast iron pan with a lid and let simmer on stove. I put it on a trivet so that it don't boil away and turn to glue.

Will make mac n cheese on stove-top when about ready to eat.

Stack, I don't have any "favorites" and I don't use the crock pot much. I thought the easiest thing might be to tell ya what I'm cookin while I'm doin it. Most of my stuff is easy and "comfort food". Ifn it aint up your alley, lemme know and I won't bore everyone else with my doins. 

73, Mark


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

We like burritos... quick and easy to make... pound of ground beef (or so) in the cast iron skillet, dump in a package of taco seasoning sprinkled over the meat, let it cook, chopping and stirring it up to break it down into crumbles... usually give it a good dash of dried minced onion into the skillet to up the flavor some, with a little extra season salt if desired... Don't add the water and crap like the taco seasoning package says-- makes the meat too "wet"... enough moisture and grease cooks out of the ground beef to dissolve the taco seasoning...

If you want hard taco shells, open a package and invert them individually onto a cookie sheet, and cook at about 250-300 degrees for a few minutes to crisp them up and make them crunchy... don't go too hot or too long or they'll darken and burn...

If you want soft tacos or burritos, get some GOOD tortillas (not the cheap ones, their lousy IMHO) and heat up a cast iron griddle (or whatever you got) and heat the tortillas until they puff up. Slide them around in the griddle frequently to prevent them from sticking, and flip them about every 10-20 seconds or so... they'll get dark spots but the flavor is SO much better than they are straight out of the package...

Spoon desired amount of meat into shells or tortillas, top with desired shredded cheese, and if you like it, shredded lettuce and tomatoes, sour cream, etc... I like mine meat-n-cheese only, but that's me... I DO usually top them with a tablespoon of jar salsa kinda smeared down the middle... you can also add refried beans if you like...

Easy guacamole... cut 3-4 ripe (gives when squeezed gently) avocados in half top to bottom... twist apart. Take half with the pit in it and carefully "whack" the pit with the knife, which should cut in a little ways and stop, turn the pit a little and it'll pop right out. Pinch the pit from the back side of the blade over the trash can and it'll pop right off the knife. Scoop out contents with spoon into a bowl, sprinkle with lemon juice to prevent browning and add flavor. Add a tablespoon or so of the taco flavored oil in the bottom of the skillet to the bowl, and a package of taco seasoning. Add a little extra chili powder, onion powder, garlic powder, and about a half a jar of salsa for extra flavor. Mash avocados up thoroughly with a fork like mashed potatoes, then whip until smooth and creamy. Serve as dip with tortilla chips or spoon onto tacos or burritos...

I also found a wonderful recipe for Carne Guisada... This one is a crock pot recipe...

Dice a nice size beef or venison roast (pork works too) into cubes, toss in a hot iron skillet oiled with a spoonful of olive oil to brown, move to crock pot.

Add a can or two of diced tomatoes, or Rotel chiles and tomatoes depending on how spicy you like it. Add a diced up sweet yellow onion (or white if you prefer stronger onions... whole onion, diced). Cut up several ancho dried peppers (big black wrinkly dried peppers from the Mexican food aisle in the market, usually in a big bag with the spices and stuff) into the crock pot, cutting them up in small strips with a pair of scissors... (some recipes recommend removing the seeds and cutting into fine strips with scissors, then pureeing them with a stick blender using a little vinegar for liquid-- too much work-- they'll do fine just shredded up with scissors directly into the pot seeds and all... ANCHO dried peppers give a wonderful reddish color and smokey flavor to the dish, with very little/no heat. If you like it hot, chop up a couple jalapenos seeds and all into the crock pot. If you don't like it spicy, omit the jalapenos... Add a quarter tablespoon ground cumin and a half tablespoon or so of (I usually use about a tablespoon or so, but start small and add as needed) chili powder to the mix, as well as a teaspoon or so of flour... Add water and simmer all day-- the longer and lower the heat, the more tender the meat becomes... The flavors also meld better the longer it cooks, and it's at its best the second day after its cooked... What's great about this recipe is, this was the preferred method for cooking the "tough as shoe leather" Texas longhorn cattle back in the late 1800's early 1900's... so it'll work with the toughest cut of meat you can find and make it melt in your mouth falling apart smooth... just cook it for 6-8 hours (the longer the better) on LOW heat... the longer you cook it, the more tender it gets...

You can eat it out of the bowl like chili (like the Chili Queens of San Antonio used to sell it) or serve on a plate with rice n beans, or boil-n-bag rice dumped on a plate and ladle it right over the rice... Good eats either way...

DEFINITELY a top-notch meal on cold days!

Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

For a quick meal that's easy, I like ground beef and mac-n-cheese.

Brown up some ground beef in a skillet-- add dried minced onion, garlic powder, maybe some onion powder, dash of season salt and black pepper... or some minced fresh onion if I have one in the fridge... I cook a lot with dried minced onion because it's almost as good as fresh diced onion cooked into recipes and SO much easier!

Grab a box of mac-n-cheese from the cupboard (shells-n-cheese if you want fancy/better, but it works with the regular mac-n-cheese box stuff too). Dump mac into boiling water with a pinch of salt and some black pepper added (if you like it a little spicier). Boil til macaroni is tender, then drain mac and return to pot...

Add a splash of milk and 2-3 tablespoon-size pats of stick butter, and cheese powder (or Velveeta packet for the fancy stuff) and stir thoroughly to combine and melt butter and mix in cheese... sprinkle in a good heavy dusting of dried minced onion and ground black pepper as desired and stir in thoroughly... the dried minced onions add a TON of flavor and will absorb enough moisture from the macaroni and milk/cheese to soften them up...

Stir in ground beef when finished and plate up.

Another crock pot fave of mine... ham hocks and beans...

I usually dump a bag of beans in the crock pot overnight and cover with water-- this allows the beans to soften and swell so they cook faster and don't "fall apart" when cooked... do not apply heat-- just let them soak with the crock pot "off" overnight...

Next morning, add a pair of smoked ham hocks and a chopped up large yellow sweet onion (or white onion if you prefer). Add about a tablespoon of chili powder, chopped onion, and ham hocks to the crock pot,and fill with water until ham hocks are at least half covered... set crock pot on high to get the water boiling and then reduce to low, or if you're putting it on and going to work, just put it on low and leave it...

Stir periodically if possible. After several hours, remove the ham hocks and allow to cool about 10 minutes... cut meat off the ham hocks with a knife, scrape the inside of the hock skins with a knife, and then chop up all this meat and return it to the pot... make friends with the dog by giving him the ham hock bone and skin... he'll love you for it!

Stir in and season as needed with additional chili powder or garlic powder as desired...

Serve in a bowl topped with shredded packaged cheese, stirred in if you like it melted and cheesy beans... serve with warm tortillas...

Here's how you make dessert...

Grab the biggest cast iron skillet you can find. Thoroughly grease it up with a stick of butter rubbed around inside the pan and up the sides. Pack skillet with a layer of brown sugar about 1/4 inch deep, or until the bottom is completely covered. Pack brown sugar down hard. Open a can of pineapple rings and drain pineapple juice into a glass or bowl and reserve for later. Line the skillet with pineapple rings on top of the packed brown sugar side by side... Grab a jar of Maraschino Cherries and strain off the liquid into the glass or bowl with the pineapple juice reserved from before-- set aside for later use. Put the cherries in the triangular holes between each pineapple ring where they touch each other and all the way around the outer edge where the pineapple rings touch the skillet sides... and inside the holes in the center of the pineapple rings... double up on cherries if desired, they're GOOD... Grab a box of yellow cake mix from the cupboard and mix up according to instructions-- usually add 3 eggs, a quarter cup of oil and a half cup of water-- DO NOT use the water-- USE THE PINEAPPLE/MARASCHINO CHERRY JUICE RESERVED FROM EARLIER INSTEAD OF WATER. Mix per cake box instructions, usually on "medium-high" for 2 minutes...

Pour the pink cake batter (the Maraschino cherry juice turns it pink) into the skillet over the fruit and brown sugar... bake per instructions, but check a few minutes before recommended time with the old "toothpick or knife into the center trick" and bake until the toothpick or knife comes out dry, meaning the cake is actually done... (the cast iron skillet and stuff makes the cakes cook differently than the recommendations, so check on directly is the only way to be sure... )

Remove and allow to cool for about 1-2 minutes. Run a knife around the edge of the skillet to make sure the cake doesn't stick. Put a LARGE serving plate, cookie sheet covered with foil, etc. over the skillet, then using gloves/potholders and pinching the plate or sheet to the skillet, CAREFULLY flip the skillet over and set it on top of the plate... then CAREFULLY remove the skillet... the molten sugar and fruit should all be "set" on top of the cake; remove any stuck fruit with a fork and put it back on the cake... WARNING-- the molten sugar is HOT and you want to be careful because it can burn you! Allow to cool, and presto-voila-- Pineapple Upside-Down Cake...

Best served with COLD milk!

Enjoy! OL J R


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

This was on my msn screen 125 crock pot recipes, there are some that look really delicious if one wants to take the time and go through them.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddrink/foodrecipes/your-ultimate-guide-to-slow-cooker-recipes/ss-BBo24ZM?OCID=DELLDHP#image=1


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

This just popped up on my FB it sounds pretty good.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Long evening in sheep barn had to pull one, so supper tonight is super easy

Beanie weenies...

3 can pork n beans

6 er 8 polish or smoke sausages- sliced about 1/4 inch thick

Put in skillet and add a small glob of mustard, a bigger glob of ketchup, an even bigger glob of brown sugar, a little mess of lemon juice, a liberal amount of garlic, and salt/pepper

Simmer on low heat til you get done doin chores---1/2 hour or so

Right before ready to eat, get another skillet hot and butter some hoggie buns and fry one side...garlic powder

'taint much, but quick n easy, the family likes it, and its sumn warm in the gut when coming in from barn and going right back out.

73, Mark


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

glasswrongsize said:


> Long evening in sheep barn had to pull one, so supper tonight is super easy
> 
> Beanie weenies...
> 
> ...


*hoagie buns...

Later! OL J R


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

luke strawwalker said:


> *hoagie buns...
> 
> Later! OL J R


Thanks, that was one of those words that I couldn't remember how to spell...and how I had it sure did not look right.

Eye had uh ode sell fone that wuz two sloe to teckst whiff (had to poke the "7" 4 times to make an "s"), sew I teckst like dis to udder peepol sew az two sloe da konversayshun to my level. Gawt an eyefone sicks and eye still teckst da same weight. It was awlweighs korecktin me, sew eye ternt da spell cheque awph...Eye dent wanna be korecktid...peepol wood fink eye wuznt me ifn eye tecksted write. 

Now, sometimes I forget how to spell the simplest of words and the smart phone has given-up on trying to help me.

I reckon another word for "hoggie buns" would be "ham"?

73, Mark


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

At least autocorrect is getting better... and I know what you mean about texting from a flip phone... I used to do that a lot... course the one good thing about texting from a flip phone was you could "touch text" without having to look at the screen... I used to text-n-drive a lot back then, because I could do it without looking at the screen... after I got a smart phone I had to break myself of that habit, because I couldn't "touch text" anymore without looking at the screen, since a touch screen has no buttons and you can't tell what you're typing in without looking...

The primitive autocorrect those phones had was what was stupid... must've been programmed by some idgits from northern California... One time Betty texted me in the field to find out where I was and what I was doing and I texted her back, and it totally mangled my message... Instead of "I'm raking hay" it sent "I'm baking gays"

Oy vey... LOL

Figured you could use a hand on the hoagie rolls since you did it twice... LOL Meh, it's all good...

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

"hoggie", "hoagie".....

They are a word derived from a small island close to where I live called "Hog Island" which was an island intersecting the Delaware and Schuylkyl Rivers. The Irish and Italian people who lived there during the early 20th century where known as "Hog Islanders." In addition, they referred to one another many times as "Hogans" during their lunchbreaks. Eventually, the unique sandwhiches the men ate (they where large loaves of Philadelphian bread filled with meats--a precurser to the moder sub/hoagie) simply became known as "hoggies." Sometime by the end of WWII, the word transformed into its modern pronunciation and spelling: "hoagie."

You guys are both right. Luke has the more modern version, glasswrongsize has the original. Hoagies are a way of life around here and there's lots of claims as to who makes the best hoagie.

Cheese steaks are even better 

ONE thing that IS good about living around Philadelphia is the food.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Geez you're bringing back memories...

I used to have a girlfriend in northern New Jersey... when I'd go up for a visit and stay with her and her family, we'd often get Philly cheesesteak sandwiches from a local Italian place called "Vesuvio's". They were friggin' AMAZING! Tender, juicy, thin-sliced beef, top notch cheese, on the most wonderful toasted french loaf bread I've ever eaten... Just amazing...

Never have been much for the onions and peppers, though, so I had them make mine meat and cheese only... YUMMY!!!!

Later! OL J R


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Cheese steaks... now there's one thing i haven't found in KY that even comes close to what we could get in MD. Sure would like to find one like what I am use to.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Back to the original topic... When my SIL was working at the fair (she was the county 4H extension agent) we would often be working the fair as well, grading record sheets and doing folders and getting ribbons ready to hand out and stuff like that... so I'd often make a cock-pot meal that would last a couple three days and provide meals for several people each day...

I'd usually start with a frozen whole chicken. Put it in the crock pot for a few hours until it's fully cooked, then lift it out carefully and strain and retain the stock... I'd debone the chicken and chop/shred the meat, and return it to the crock pot. Then I'd add a box of rice, a can of cream of chicken soup, a couple cans or bags of frozen mixed vegetables, and a package of dry french onion soup mix... one time we added a jar of cheese dip type stuff for extra cheesiness... Add a little salt and a good amount of black pepper and stir well, and let it simmer for a few hours until the rice and vegetables are cooked and the rice has absorbed most all the liquid.

You should have a crock pot brimming full (this was one of those big oblong ones) with cheesy chicken and rice and vegetable "casserole"... Top with French's dried onions if you like...

Very filling and very good one-dish meal... especially in cold weather...

Later! OL J R


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Tonight is thin crust homemade pizza. Heat oven to 425

I put about a cup of flour, about a tsp of yeast, ½ tsp of salt, a palm full of oregano and a tablespoon or so of garlic power into a bowl. Mix around dry ingredients, then pour in 1 cup of warm (125 deg or so) water and a tablespoon or so of oil. Mix that for 2-3 minutes (the mixing is needed to break the gluten in the flour) then start to mix in about another cup or so of flour and knead for 5-10 minutes.

If you like thicker crust, you can let it rise, punch it down, make into pizza shape, and let rise some more.

My family likes thin crust, so no rising (the yeast if for rising, but is still needed even if no rising is desired... or the flavor will be off)

Divide the dough in half (makes 2 pizzas) and roll out on a surface powdered with cornmeal. Put cornmeal on top of the dough while working also. If it ain't rolling out anymore, put another sprinkling of cornmeal under it so it is not stuck to the surface.

Put on pan and poke a buttload of holes in it or it will make too many big bubbles. Bake JUST THE CRUST for about 10 minutes. Take out of oven and brush olive oil on hot crust (keeps pizza sauce from soaking in and making soggy) and put some pizza sauce or spaghetti sauce on the crust.

Put whatever fixins you want on it. We like pepperoni (I microwave mine on paper towels for 30 secs first to get the grease out of it., sausage (fry it first and drain grease) and onions, green peppers, etc...

Top with shredded mozzarella cheese. 1 big bag will do 2 pizzas for me.

Put back in oven and bake for another 10-15 minutes depending on how high you stack the goodies. It is done when cheese is melted together and you can no longer see the shreds of cheese.
Let cool a few minutes, cut, and watch the family enjoy.

Nothing wrong with square pizza either, if all you have is cookie sheets. They work just fine

73, Mark


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Loaded chicken and potatoes




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154512662263761


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Potato soup.
Put potatoes in the crock pot a stick of butter salt to tast add bacon pieces o 3 cups water.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

These are all great ideas! We'll eat like kings!


----------

